# 

## arkadiusz

W kwietniu zeszłego roku Solid zamontował alarm u mnie w domu (wszystko - materiały, robocizna, itd. kupione w SolidSeccuirty). W listopadzie na całej ulicy nie było prądu. Akumulator wytrzymuje ok. 4 godziny. Prądu nie było dłużej. Akumulator nie wstał. Przyjechał serwis SS, wymienił akumulator i....wystawił fakturę na 200PLN. Wysłałem reklamcję. Dziś dostałem odpowiedź, że nie uznają reklamacji bo prądu nie było 4 dni. Nie wiem skąd mają taką informację. To ja ich blisko tydzień prosiłem aby ktoś przyjechał z serwisu i zobaczył dlaczego alarm nie działa.
Pytania:
1. czy te akumlatory faktycznie padają po 4 godzinach i to jest ich koniec?
2. od serwisanta usłyszałem, że na akumluator jest 12 miesięcy gwarancji więc dlaczego mam teraz płacić?
3. czy ktoś był w podobnej sytuacji i udało mu się załatwić reklamację?

----------


## krzysztofh

Jak zawsze diabeł tkwi w szczegółach.

Jak długo wytrzyma akumulator zależy do od dwóch rzeczy: jakiej jest pojemności liczonej w Ah oraz jaki się prąd z niego pobiera jak zabraknie zasilania. Jest jeszcze czynnik temperatury, ale w domu można go pominąć.
Druga sprawa to gwarancja. Ja by ten aku padł po godzinie, zakładając jego właściwy dobór do instalacji alarmowej lub uległ wewnętrznemu zwarciu lub przerwie to w okresie gwarancyjnym podlegałby gwarancji.
I trzecia sprawa - jak prądu nie było kilka dni a wiadomo, że na tak długi okres nikt nie projektuje podtrzymania zasilania centrali alarmowej to system alarmowy wyczerpał aku do zera. Po takim wyczerpaniu aku niestety nadaje się tylko na złom. Aby temu zapobiec trzeba zainstalować w systemie układ chroniący aku przed całkowitym rozładowaniem. Działa to tak, że w pewnym momencie ( przy określonym rozładowaniu) aku zostaje odcięty i nie ulega dalszemu rozładowaniu. Oczywiście wtedy system nie działa.

----------


## mako5

> Pytania:
> 1. czy te akumlatory faktycznie padają po 4 godzinach i to jest ich koniec?
> 2. od serwisanta usłyszałem, że na akumluator jest 12 miesięcy gwarancji więc dlaczego mam teraz płacić?
> 3. czy ktoś był w podobnej sytuacji i udało mu się załatwić reklamację?


Hmm, po 4 godzinach na pewno nie padają ale jak nie było prądu kika dni i akumulator był wyładowany do zera to moglo mu zaszkodzić. Zależy to też od typu akumulatora ale jest to bardzo prawdopodobne. Zwykle kończy się ograniczeniem pojemności akumulatora ale w skrajnych przypadkach może paść całkiem. Porządne urządzenia które nie chcą zabić akumuatora wyłączają się jak akumulator ma zbyt niskie napięcie. Tak na prawdę i tak najwięcej zależy od tego co masz napisane w gwarancji.

----------


## Rezi

nie rozumien dlaczego masz pretensje
tutaj masz info dot. doboru akumulatora http://www.aval.com.pl/porady.php?p=p26

----------


## ZW

> J.... Działa to tak, że w pewnym momencie ( przy określonym rozładowaniu) aku zostaje odcięty i nie ulega dalszemu rozładowaniu. Oczywiście wtedy system nie działa.



temat mnie zainteresował bo właśnie miałem serię padów prądu

Można po prostu wyjąć akumulator ? Podejrzewam że podobnie jak *Arkadiusz* nie mam tego zabezpieczenia w centralce

pozdrawiam

----------


## Mice

> nie rozumien dlaczego masz pretensje
> tutaj masz info dot. doboru akumulatora http://www.aval.com.pl/porady.php?p=p26


Może dlatego, że się nie zna i czuje się robiony w balona ? Też wiesz wszystko o wszystkim, taka alfa i omega ?
Grzecznie pyta i tyle  :Roll:

----------


## dawidk

w sob był u mnie przedstawiciel Solid Security
zapewniał że bateria wytrzymuje 2 doby bez prądu
to jest do sprawdzenia

----------


## Sp5es

Normalnie tak można oczekiwać.

Wpływ na aku ma jeszce temperatura - w nieogrzewanych domkach letnich może być gorzej.

Taki pad aku  - to normalność , no może nie po tak krótkim czasie.
Zależy czy to "normalny' aku , czy chińszczyzna. Cena 200pln to bezszczelność - kosztyje od ca 40pln do 70 pln za nieco lepszy.

----------


## dijej

to ile czasu będzie pracował system na akumulatorze zależy od kilku czynników 
1- jaka jest pojemność akumulatora 
2- jakie jest obciążenie ( ile czujników, klawiatur - ogólnie ile urządzeń występuje w systemie alarmowym )
3- jaka jest temperatura otoczenia - pracy akumulatora 

Sądząc po opisie zdarzenia mniemam że akumulator (jego pojemność ) został źle dobrany do systemu alarmowego 

PS. koszt wymiany akumulatora w/w cennika "SS"
50zł akumulator 
60zł robocizna
50zł dojazd 
do tego trzeba doliczyć 22%VAT

----------


## MNI-CH

To chyba jakaś plaga...
Mam podpisaną z agencją ochrony umowę na konserwację alarmu u mnie w biurze. Kilka dni temu był serwisant, sprawdził system i stwierdził, że wszystko jest ok. Dzień później mieliśmy awarię instalacji elektrycznej i nie było prądu przez kilka godzin. Po około trzech godzinach alarm przestał działać. Zrobił "miałłłł" i koniec  

Nie znam się na tym, więc poprosiłem forumowego speca - ZBYCH-a o pomoc. 
Co się okazało:
1. Akumulator zamontowany w moim alarmie jest zdecydowanie za mały w stosunku do poboru prądu przez alarm   :Confused:  
2. Akumulator jest już wyeksploatowany, czego serwisant nie był w stanie sprawdzić, bo nie ma odpowiedniego testera, a jedynie woltomierz   :Confused:  
3. Według serwisanta, to ja mam oceniać, kiedy ma być wymieniony akumulator!!!   :Evil:  

Paranoja!!! I za co oni biorą pieniądze???

----------


## dijej

serwisanta nie wyposaża się w miernik (tester) pojemności z prostej przyczyny - 90% akumulatorów montowanych przez agencje ochrony nie trzyma swojej pojemności - są prze eksploatowane - nie odpowiednio dobrane do systemu
po co mierzyć coś co z natury nie działa?

czy jak miał Pan instalowany system to ktoś zagwarantował że on będzie sprawny po 24h po zaniku zasilania sieci? 

czy zostały wypełnione wszystkie czynności serwisowe opisane w protokóle przeglądu?

czy na obiekcie jest książka serwisowa lub kopia protokołu przeglądu systemu alarmowego?

Nawet nie posiadając miernika pojemności można z dużym prawdopodobieństwem sprawdzić czy akumulator jest dostatecznie sprawny do awaryjnej pracy systemu alarmowego (przy braku zasilania sieci)

kilka uwag

1 po każdej kontroli systemu alarmowego żądaj od serwisanta kopi protokółu przeglądu systemu alarmowego
2 po wymianie akumulatora stary (zużyty akumulator) oddaj serwisantowi - akumulator powinien zostać zutylizowany
3 na każde wymienione urządzenie weź protokół (należy ci się gwarancja)

miń czynności serwisowe 
1 sprawdzenie czy urządzenia nie odpadają ze ścian 
2 pobudzenie każdego czujnika, przycisku alarmowego, sygnalizatorów i innych urządzeń wchodzących w skład systemu (czy działają) poprzez wywołanie alarmu 
3 sprawdzenie łączności ze stacją monitorowania - potwierdzenie telefoniczne z operatorem stacji monitorowania alarmów
4 sprawdzenie awaryjnego źródła zasilania (akumulatora)
5 czyszczenie czujników (w zależności od potrzeb) przeważnie - kuchnia, salon z kominkiem, garaż
6 sporządzenie protokołu z przeglądu 

są też obowiązki klienta 

1 udostępnienie dokumentacji obiektu (nie zawsze serwisant jest/był instalatorem danego obiektu), w małych obiektach wystarczający jest spis urządzeń
2 udostępnić dostęp do urządzeń 
3 zaproponować kawę lub inny napój 
 :big tongue:  
4 podpisać protokół przeglądowy i odebrać jego kopię

----------


## pablitoo

> (...)
> 
> są też obowiązki klienta 
> 
> *1 udostępnienie dokumentacji obiektu (nie zawsze serwisant jest/był instalatorem danego obiektu), w małych obiektach wystarczający jest spis urządzeń
> 2 udostępnić dostęp do urządzeń* 
> 3 zaproponować kawę lub inny napój 
>  
> 4 podpisać protokół przeglądowy i odebrać jego kopię


Ja mam podpisaną umowę z Solid na monitoring obiektu / domu jednorodzinnego / , system alarmowy zakładałem i konfigurowałem sam - oczywiście konserwuje go również sam - podczas montażu nadajnika monitoringu i podpisywania umowy technicy z Solid również chcieli abym podał im konfigurację systemu , dokumentację wykonania systemu i plan rozmieszczenie składników systemu w budynku ... - szczena mi opadła jak to usłyszałem ... - oczywiście uśmniechnąłem się tylko i nawet nie pozwoliłem im dotknąć centrali - sam programowałem odpowiednie wyjścia sterujace nadajnikiem w systemie . 
Pytam po co im takie dane - przecież takich informacji nie udostępnia się osobom trzecim - a oni dla mnie są właśnie osobą trzecią ... - takie mamy procedury - usłyszałem - odpowiedziałem że są to bzdurne procedury i żadnych danych im nie podałem ...

----------


## dijej

wyciągnięte z kontekstu 
uwagi dotyczą obiektu który znajduje sie w konserwacji przez firmę X 
Pańska sytuacja jest inna 
system alarmowy wykonany został przez firmę Y a monitorować ma firma X 
firma X powinna dostać od firmy Y kabelek na którym zostaną wyprowadzone sygnały sterujące pracą nadajnika 
w interesie firmy Y i klienta jest nie podawanie konfiguracji systemu instalatorowi firmy X 

wyjaśnienie 
firma x - przedstawiciel firmy monitorującej lokalny system alarmowy
firma Y- przedstawiciel firmy instalującej lokalny system alarmy

w żadnym wypadku nie można podawać konfiguracji systemu osobą postronnym, w tym agencji ochrony (wyjątek jeżeli podpisujemy z nimi umowę o konserwację lokalnego systemu alarmowego)

----------


## Rezi

> Napisał Rezi
> 
> nie rozumien dlaczego masz pretensje
> ....................................
> 
> 
> Może dlatego, że się nie zna i czuje się robiony w balona ? Też wiesz wszystko o wszystkim, taka alfa i omega ?
> Grzecznie pyta i tyle


nie kwestionuje pytania i nie oceniam poziomu wiedzy pytającego

----------


## radomik

> W kwietniu zeszłego roku Solid zamontował alarm u mnie w domu (wszystko - materiały, robocizna, itd. kupione w SolidSeccuirty). W listopadzie na całej ulicy nie było prądu. Akumulator wytrzymuje ok. 4 godziny. Prądu nie było dłużej. Akumulator nie wstał. Przyjechał serwis SS, wymienił akumulator i....wystawił fakturę na 200PLN. Wysłałem reklamcję. Dziś dostałem odpowiedź, że nie uznają reklamacji bo prądu nie było 4 dni. Nie wiem skąd mają taką informację. To ja ich blisko tydzień prosiłem aby ktoś przyjechał z serwisu i zobaczył dlaczego alarm nie działa.
> Pytania:
> 1. czy te akumlatory faktycznie padają po 4 godzinach i to jest ich koniec?
> 2. od serwisanta usłyszałem, że na akumluator jest 12 miesięcy gwarancji więc dlaczego mam teraz płacić?
> 3. czy ktoś był w podobnej sytuacji i udało mu się załatwić reklamację?


Centrale Satela nie dopuszczają do całkowitego rozładowania akumulatorów. Nadają się do ponownego naładowania.
Pewnie masz jakiegoś paradoxa...

Czy posiadasz monitoring? Obsługa powinna wiedzieć wcześniej o awarii systemu.

----------


## many2008

Widzę tu samych cwaniaczków,  a może ktoś mi wytłumaczy, że jak jedzie sie montowac nadajnik na obcy system, to instalator systemu ma wszystko w dupie, oni tylko potrafią trzy rzeczy, spierdolić system, skasować i zapomnieć, A my instalatorzy z SS jedziemy i walczymy z tymi krzakami, na pytanie w stosunku do klienta o podanie kodów serwisowych, klient robi wielkie oczy, on sie nie zna...
Jak zrobić coś z niczego, albo wiesza sie nadajnik , a klient napraw mi to , tamo i wszystko gratis bo wy chronicie. Nie znacie realiów, a pieprzycie głupoty, akumulator jest awaryjnym źródłem zasilania, firma nie ponosi odpowiedzialności za brak prądu nie jest dostawcą energii elektrycznej...

----------


## many2008

A tak na koniec, dużo sie zmieniło, są montowane już moduły EW-MZ1, odcinające zasilanie z aku, poniżej pewnej wartości napięcia progowego ok 10.3 V, także nie mówicie prawdy  :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## banko

jak widać trafił nam się McGiver
 jednak moja zasada jest taka: nie rusz gówna n iech nie śmierdzi. I przy montażu tych nadajników, o których piszesz radziłbym się nią kierować. A to nie moja wina że jesteś ofiarą systemu i robisz bo Ci ktoś każe......

----------


## Henku_wawa

> Przyjechał serwis SS, wymienił akumulator i....wystawił fakturę na 200PLN. Wysłałem reklamcję. _Dziś_ *(a więc 28 stycznia 2008* - dopisek Heńka) dostałem odpowiedź, że nie uznają reklamacji bo {ciach}


Awaria prądu: listopad 2007. Zakładam, że wizyta serwisanta Solida była w listopadzie 2007 (może w grudniu). Fakturę wystawia się w terminie do 7 dni od wykonania usługi i pewnie tak też było. Jeśli wysłałeś reklamację, to pewnie bez zwłoki, po otrzymaniu faktury. Tymczasem *brak odpowiedzi w terminie powoduje uznanie reklamacji za uzasadnioną*.

----------


## many2008

z tym akumulatorem, to koszt jest i duży może, bo trzeba jeszcze dojazd dołożyć 50 zł, razem do zapłaty 235 zł   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  .,
Ale jak ktoś myśli jajami zamiast mózgiem, i nie chce przejawić za grosze dobrej woli, przejść sie do sklepu kupić aku i wymienić, to jego sprawa. Za niewiedzę sie płaci, a jak ktoś zripostuje moją odpowiedz polecam żeby podał swoje namiary i za darmow ymnieniał akumulatorki, nazwiemy go mianem DOBRY SAMARYTANIN

----------


## many2008

Drogi koleżko Banko, odpowiadając na twoją wypowiedz, mówię ci że nie jestem ofiarą systemu, tylko żal mi tych ludzi, bo oni nie są winni, to oni sa ofiarami, bo jak ja przyjeżdżam i nei ma kodów serwisowych, stycznik sabotażowy obudowy centrali jest wogóle nie podłączony, i jak ja klientowi to mówię to robi wielkie oczy.  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  

A moim zdaniem szczytem bezczelności jest to że oskarzają nas że po podłączeniu nadajnika coś nie działa, ale jeżeli znam sie na rzeczy i wiem że ja tego nie mógłbym zrobić to i tak nie przetłumaczysz tego klientowi, dlatego dobra rada ::

ZAZBRAJA ZAWSZE SYSTEM PRZED MONTAŻEM ABY SPRAWDZIĆ POPRAWNOŚĆ DZIAŁANIA  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## banko

czyli rozumiem że standardowo podpinasz się pod wyjście sygnalizatora i masz włamanie jakiś przekaźnika na AC i masz usterke później smarujesz papiry i podsuwasz klientowi że nie ma tego tego tego i tego on oczywiście nie wie o co chodzi i podpisuje. A później jest później...
dalej twierdzę nie rusz gówna niech nie śmierdzi

systemy o których piszesz nie nadają sie do obsługi bez modernizacji po co tam zakładasz nadajnik?? Zeby wrazie czego można było powiedzieć że system zawsze działał wadliwie???

----------


## many2008

Chciałem ci kolego Banko powiedzieć że :
1. Dajemy swoje przekaźniki
2. Jak dobrze wiesz włamanie najłatwiej jest wyciągnąć sobie z bella, bo dobrze wiesz jak jest z wyjściami programowalnymi , jeżeli chodzi o dostrępność
3. Do tego dochodzą jeszcze trzy sygnały 
Uzbrojenie/rozbrojenie
System trup, jeżeli centrala sie wyłaczy
brak 230V po 4 godz od ciągłego braku zasialnia
To jest dużo sygnałów, zważywszy na fakt że inne firmy wyprowadzają tylko włamanie.

To co nasy wyróżnia jeszcze to fakt że nadajnik montujemy we własnej obudowie z trafo i aku 7 ah. A widziałem już w innych firmach nadajniczki gdzie zasilanie nadalnika opierało sie o przewodzik wyprowadzony z centrali +12V.


Także nie jest tak źle  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## many2008

Musisz tez pamiętać, że jeżeli system jest klienta a my nie mamy konserwy to nie nasza sprawa co sie z nim dzieje, ja oczywiście muszę ustalić ćzy sie nadaje do monitoringu czy nie, ale wszelkie sprawy związane już potem z kosztami, przedstawiam klientowi, albo mówię że do czasu kiedy system nie będzie przywrócony do stanu normalnego ja tam przynajmniej nadajnika nie powieszę
I to tyle.
Ludzie są w przeświadczeniu że wszystko jest za darmo, ale tak jest w każej branży, jestem fachowcem, mam wiedzę, a za to trzeba płacić, równie dobrze klient może sobie w necie pogrzebać i znaleźć instrukcje instalacji i sam coś zrobić.

----------


## civic9

> Uzbrojenie/rozbrojenie


z ciekawości - po co wam to?

----------


## banko

ok kończe z Tobą rozmowę bo do fachowca to raczej Ci troszkę brakuje tzn. coś wiesz. W niektórych centralach wyjścia sygnalizatorów można zmienić programowo i niestety fachowiec taki jak Ty przy sprawdzaniu systemu może tego nie zauważyć. Więc dobra rada bez instalatora nic nie podłączaj McGaver-ku. Myślę że zatrzymałeś sie na MATRIXIE i też będziesz się upierał że to pożądny sprzęt.
pozdrawiam

----------


## many2008

Z bardzo prostej przyczyny, wiem że niektóre oddziały już nie używają tych sygnałów, ja uważam że to jest dobry sygnał jeżeli nie masz powiadamiania telefonicznego. Możesz sobie w każdej chwili zadzwonić na SMA i sprawdzic czy załączyłes system.
Jest tylko jedna wada
jak są strefy to nie wiadomo co zostało uzbrojone, to jest wielki minus...

----------


## many2008

Ale ty banko jesteś upośledzony jednak
Mysłałem że jesteś kumaty, ty sobie myślisz ot tak że wyprowadzajac sygnały nie sprawdzam ich??
Na matrixie to może ty fajfusie skończyłes, fakt nie jestem może tam omnibusem, elektronika, a szczególnie zagadneinia zwiazane z systemami alarmowymi co róż sie zgłębiają,
A ty głupoty ludziom opowiadasz, zresztą nie będę ci tłumaczył bo i tak nie zrozumiesz

----------


## banko

*KOLEJNY PACJET REPREZENTUJĄCY SOLID SECURITY*

----------


## many2008

Wiesz co głąbie wkurza mnie to jak ktoś najeżdza na kogoś bez przyczyny, bo jak ktoś tomu system spierdolił, albo wyrzucili cie z solidu , lub tez nie przyjeli cie tam do pracy , to nie pisz głupot

----------


## banko

przestań bo mi głupio  :oops:

----------


## pablitoo

> Wiesz co głąbie wkurza mnie to jak ktoś najeżdza na kogoś bez przyczyny, bo jak ktoś tomu system spierdolił, albo wyrzucili cie z solidu , lub tez nie przyjeli cie tam do pracy , to nie pisz głupot


Chłopie - przestań sie pogrążać - po pierwsze przestań wypisywać takie pierdoły że aż oczy bolą od czytania , a po drugie opanuj się z twoimi chamskimi i prostaczkowymi odzywkami .

----------


## adam_mk

Da się to jakoś spokojniej i na rozum?  :Roll:  

Od lat jestem producentem i instalatorem SMA. Ten temat znam od każdej strony!

Akumulatory nie znoszą głębokiego rozładowania. Na 10 w takim stanie "podnosi się " ze 3 sztuki.
Klienci nie znoszą wysokich kosztów montażu systemu. "Ścinają" co tylko się da! Nie jest im potrzebne, aż do sytuacji opisywanej (na przykład).
Stacja monitorowania powinna otrzymać sygnał o rozładowaniu akumulatora poniżej pewnej krytycznej wartości i "zadziałać" jak w takiej sytuacji należy. Wcześniej dostaje informację o zaniku sieci 230V. Jak dostaje, jak system jest dobrze oprogramowany i monitorowany, jak klient z powodu "oszczędności" na impulsach nie zostawił samych sygnałów włamaniowych...

Obowiązki ma i klient i stacja monitorowania.

Gwarancja....
Jak aku pada po godzinie w warunkach normalnej pracy- to zły był i gwarancja go obejmuje.
Jak pada po głębokim rozładowaniu - to był niewłaściwie eksploatowany (te klocki odłączająco-zabezpieczające ) i gwarancji nie ma a jest błąd w sztuce sygnalizowania zagrożeń.
Wtedy można się kłócić kto ten błąd popełnił.
Firma instalująca POWINNA poinformować klienta o konieczności montażu takiego zabezpieczenia do akumulatora, jeżeli sama centrala go nie posiada.
To dodatkowo wydane pieniądze, ale jak sami widzicie - wcale nie bezcelowo!

I jeszcze jedno!
WSZYSCY wiedzą, że prądu nie ma. SMA wie, że system pada, bo akumulator resztkami sił o tym fakcie informuje...
I...?
KONIEC chronienia?!!! Zero odpowiedzialności za to co się stanie?
Co o tym w umowie?

To temat- rzeka!

Dobór pojemności to jakby osobna sprawa. Nadzór nad sygnałami w ręku montażysty to dodatkowe zobowiązanie....
Zawsze dobrze wypełniane?

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Jeszcze jedna sprawa....

Gorzej się robi człowiekowi, jak w kółko wyczytuje o wyższości jednej czujki nad drugą....
Jak dotąd , to jakoś nie wyczytałem CO POWINNO być zawarte w umowie o ochronę, a czego tam się nie umieszcza....
Standardowe umowy z firmami ochroniarskimi formułowane są tak, że za wszystko odpowiada klient! O jego obowiązkach w tym zakresie się sprytnie przemilcza! Co by się nie stało - to firma jest "czysta"!!!
A jak wściekły klient odejdzie do innej?
Strata dla firmy ochroniarskiej jest taka - wobec statystyki - jakby Potockiemu w majątku kura zdechła!

Potem się czyta i słyszy - jaka to mafia i krętacze.... ci z ochrony...

Gadacie z marketingowcem! Przychodzi montażysta i "on tylko montuje to co kazali". Potem wpada ktoś z ochrony z umową, podpisuje się ją na kolanie "bo przecież wszystko ogadane" i jest...

A w umowie jest to, na co się zgadzacie a nie to, co tam być powinno. I potem bierzecie się za łby na jakimś forum...
Tu, jak uważam, nie ma niewinnych!
Brak wiedzy szkodzi! O sprawach budowania można w kółko... A o sprawach ochrony tego co zbudowano? Tylko o jakości czujek?

Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## many2008

Dobrze mówisz kolego.

----------


## ar***pl

> Z bardzo prostej przyczyny, wiem że niektóre oddziały już nie używają tych sygnałów, ja uważam że to jest dobry sygnał jeżeli nie masz powiadamiania telefonicznego. Możesz sobie w każdej chwili zadzwonić na SMA i sprawdzic czy załączyłes system.
> Jest tylko jedna wada
> jak są strefy to nie wiadomo co zostało uzbrojone, to jest wielki minus...


jest jeszcze jedna wada, operator na stacji monitorowania wie kiedy system jest nieuzbrojony.

----------


## ar***pl

> Wiesz co głąbie wkurza mnie to jak ktoś najeżdza na kogoś bez przyczyny, bo jak ktoś tomu system spierdolił, albo wyrzucili cie z solidu , lub tez nie przyjeli cie tam do pracy , to nie pisz głupot


A to mogą cię wyrzucić? Kto wtedy będzie pracował?
 W sumie trochę racji masz , sam pracowałem w serwisie ss 12 lat i naoglądałem się różnych instalacji, ale nie można też wszystkich wrzucać do jednego worka, są pracownicy którzy u was pracują i znają się na  rzeczy ale są też młodzi którzy wysyłani są na system a nie mają pojęcia jak to zrobic żeby działało. Temat z ostatniego tygodnia: pracownik firmy ochroniarskiej zainstalował system alarmowy, niestety puścił przewody ze strychu na parter przewodem kominowym ( najkrócej  -pech chciał że niewyedukowany klient postanowił napalić w kominku i pojawił się problem- system wyje .Czas dodzwonienia się do serwisu : 15 min , czas reakcji serwisu 4 dni. -Tak też się zdarza .nie wiem czy pracujesz w Wawie czy w oddziale może u was jest lepiej.

----------


## KrwawyMietek

Powiem tak, jak ryba sie psuje od środka to jest niedobrze.Ludzie pracujący na Stacji monitoringu to ludzie z licencjami, dochowującymi tajemnicy służbowej, jak by pan sobie wyobrażał taką sytuację, że ktoś tam by coś kombinował.
Po drugie znam przypadki niestety źle wykonanych instalacji, nawet się spotkałem ostatnio z taką, ale powiem wam, że przynajmniej ja staram się to robic dobrze i na poziomie, bo jednak samemu sobie robisz reklamę, a nie firmie.
Jakbym wychodził z założenia żeby tylko na odpieprz to zrobić, to bym się tym nie zajmował, bo by mi wstyd było, jakbym kogoś później spotkał na ulicy..

----------


## KrwawyMietek

I jeszcze jedno, jest teraz demokracja i wolny rynek, nikt nie musi solidu wybierac, a jednak coś w tym jest że mamy coraz więcej klientów, ja np uważam że zdarzają się przypadki jakiś niedociągnięć z naszej strony, ale myślę że sa też ludzie, którzy swoją pracę starają sie wykonywać profesjonalnie, ja mam takie zdanie. Moje systemy przynajmniej są wykonywane na dobrym poziomie

----------


## Trociu

> I jeszcze jedno, jest teraz demokracja i wolny rynek, nikt nie musi solidu wybierac, a jednak coś w tym jest że mamy coraz więcej klientów, ja np uważam że zdarzają się przypadki jakiś niedociągnięć z naszej strony, ale myślę że sa też ludzie, którzy swoją pracę starają sie wykonywać profesjonalnie, ja mam takie zdanie. Moje systemy przynajmniej są wykonywane na dobrym poziomie


Jest wolny rynek, tylko dlaczego większość z naszych komputerów dajmy na to ma Windows a nie Linux'a? Solid ma coraz większy zasięg i sukcesywnie się pewnie dzięki nowym klientom rozwija. Inne firmy działają na mniejszym zakresie i dlatego nie mają tylu klientów.
A niedociągnięcia zdarzają się zawsze. Tylko dlaczego:
- od pół roku jakoś SOLID nie jest w stanie wystawić faktury promocyjnej za ściągnięcie nowego klienta
- jakiś miesiąc temu zgłosiłem że alarm się wzbudza sam bez powodu - oficjalnie przekazali do serwisanta (czy jak tam się ta funkcja nazywa) - i do dzisiaj cisza (problem rozwiązałem sam).

----------


## Mice

> Jest wolny rynek, tylko dlaczego większość z naszych komputerów dajmy na to ma Windows a nie Linux'a? Solid ma coraz większy zasięg i sukcesywnie się pewnie dzięki nowym klientom rozwija. Inne firmy działają na mniejszym zakresie i dlatego nie mają tylu klientów.


Akurat porównanie chybione, Windows jest droższy niż Linux (darmowy) a tutaj Solid jest najtańszy chyba na rynku. Poza tym im więcej tabliczek danej firmy tym większy zasięg "marketingowy".
I te 2 rzeczy wystarczają do takiej a nie innej sytuacji.

----------


## Trociu

> Napisał Trociu
> 
> Jest wolny rynek, tylko dlaczego większość z naszych komputerów dajmy na to ma Windows a nie Linux'a? Solid ma coraz większy zasięg i sukcesywnie się pewnie dzięki nowym klientom rozwija. Inne firmy działają na mniejszym zakresie i dlatego nie mają tylu klientów.
> 
> 
> Akurat porównanie chybione, Windows jest droższy niż Linux (darmowy) a tutaj Solid jest najtańszy chyba na rynku. Poza tym im więcej tabliczek danej firmy tym większy zasięg "marketingowy".
> I te 2 rzeczy wystarczają do takiej a nie innej sytuacji.


Z tym "tańszym" linuxem to można się spierać, ale to już temat na inny zupełnie wątek. Ale tak jak piszesz - większy zasięc więc więcej klientów i więcej ewentualnych wpadek.

----------


## adam_mk

Wiecie, że są kłamstwa, wierutne kłamstwa i.. statystyka!?
Adam M.

----------


## KrwawyMietek

Może i macie rację po części, czas dojazdu techników na usterki zwiększa się dlatego, ze ich nie ma za dużo, przybywa obiektów, a ludzi nie ma do pracy, wyszkolenie pracownika, który sam rozwiąże pewne problemy to min 3 miesiace, a rotacja jest co róż. Z drugiej strony kliecnci też są nieraz sobie winni, bo jak sie niepozabezpiecza budowy to wchodzą fałszywki, a często jest tak że jak rpzyjeżdzamy na obiekt to wstawiają okna, nie ma cześci dach, a klient chce mieć już chronione, a jednak jeżeli jest on przekładany w terminie to jednak trochę musi czekać bo są realizowane następne zlecenia.

A jeśli chodiz o inne irmy ochroniarskie to jest tak samo, tylko poprostu SOLID jest najbardziej znaną teraz firmą, więc o jej niedociągnięciach najczęściej sie mówi.

----------


## adam_mk

Najbardziej znaną firmą ochroniarską jest BOR.
O jej niedociągnięciach się nie mówi.... głośno....  :Roll:  

Co tam taki Solid...
O nim się mówi...
Adam M.

----------


## agol

Podczepię się pod wątek chociaż tu daaaawno nikt nie pisał, ale moze znajdzie się ktoś kto mi odpowie  :smile:  ponieważ mowa tu o akumulatorach to podpowiedzcie mi czy mam coś brać od solida, jakies papierki, o coś pytać w spr aku, coś notować itp jutro wlasnie maja mi zakładać alarmy i tak czytam i sama nie wiem...teraz nie mieszkam w polsce i trudno będzie mi z nimi rozmawiać ale może podpowiem coś tesciom...

----------


## robertsz

*agol* zainteresuj się (spytaj elektryka) tematem - zasilania awaryjnego.
Rozwiążesz nie tylko temat padania alarmu, ale również pompek obiegowych w CO i CWU oraz jakiegoś oświetlenia awaryjnego w domu na czas awarii w energetyce.
Przy takich znikomych mocach, zwykły akumulator samochodowy pozwala osiągnąć czasy rzędu 20-30 godzin podtrzymania.

----------


## Browar

> Wiesz co głąbie wkurza mnie to jak ktoś najeżdza na kogoś bez przyczyny, bo jak ktoś tomu system spierdolił, albo wyrzucili cie z solidu , lub tez nie przyjeli cie tam do pracy , to nie pisz głupot


"kulturka"  - nie ma co...   :Confused:  

Browar

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Podczepię się pod wątek chociaż tu daaaawno nikt nie pisał, ale moze znajdzie się ktoś kto mi odpowie  ponieważ mowa tu o akumulatorach to podpowiedzcie mi czy mam coś brać od solida, jakies papierki, o coś pytać w spr aku, coś notować itp jutro wlasnie maja mi zakładać alarmy i tak czytam i sama nie wiem...teraz nie mieszkam w polsce i trudno będzie mi z nimi rozmawiać ale może podpowiem coś tesciom...


Skoro decydujesz się już na alarm to z niczym nie łącz awaryjnego zasilania alarmu.Alarm sam w sobie ma zasilanie z akumulatorka(przynajmniej tak jest u mnie) który to podtrzymuje układ przez długi czas.Fakt faktem ,że jak brakuje prądu to dzwoni na kom P.z monitoringu Wa-wa i oznajmia ,że mam brak zasilania.Podświetlacze w sterownikach się świecą czujki także.Właśnie o to pytaj monterów.Jak zachowa się system gdy zabraknie napięcia?Zwróć uwagę aby nie pomylili stref nawet w nazwie.Salon to salon.W strefach ma panować porządek i to ty masz określić panom jak chcesz to uzbrajać.Pamiętaj aby" *zważyć* "czujki.Może nie fachowo tłumaczę bo i wagi w układzie nie ma ale p serwisant ustawił u mnie na 40 kg(chyba też i objętości) by pies (35kg) po uzbrojeniu alarmu mógł swobodnie poruszać się po domu.Wracając jeszcze do elektryka wspomnianego przez *robertsz* alarm ominął i nie mam go na żadnym esie w skrzynce głównej w domu.Ale to już inny temat.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> *agol* zainteresuj się (spytaj elektryka) tematem - zasilania awaryjnego.
> Rozwiążesz nie tylko temat padania alarmu, ale również pompek obiegowych w CO i CWU oraz jakiegoś oświetlenia awaryjnego w domu na czas awarii w energetyce.
> Przy takich znikomych mocach, zwykły akumulator samochodowy pozwala osiągnąć czasy rzędu 20-30 godzin podtrzymania.


ad1. UPS za 80 zyla załatwia sprawę do pompek w solarach i kominku(te są najważniejsze)
ad2. Oświetlenie awaryjne...Chcesz zrobić osobną instalację z użyciem np. ledow? najlepiej trzeba było pomyśleć o tym na początku instalacji.Teraz pozostaje świeczka albo lampy awaryjne do gniazdka(mam taką w kotłowni i dwie przenośne by oświetlały kuchnię i przedpokój na górze.




> ......kilka małych paneli w ścianach przy podłodze, progi, schody. Tak żeby podczas awarii zasilania można było swobodnie poruszać się po mieszkaniu....

----------


## agol

dzieki za podpowiedzi  :smile:

----------


## ecripi

zdecydowanie ODRADZAM FIRME SOLID SECURITY
 Jest tam wyjatkowy brak organizacji i kompetencji. Jesli masz jakakolwiek awarię - nie ma sie do kogo zwrocic. Pani przy telefonie przelaczy Cie 10 razy zanim ktokolwiek odpowie na Twoje pytanie dotyczace awarii. Przy czym kazdy po kolei  stwierdzi ''  ze on/ona sie tym nie zajmuje  ''. Jesli prosisz o dzial techniczny czy menedzera (ktory jest nieosiagalny) czy jakis serwis  to prawdopodobnie uslyszysz ''ze dzialu technicznego nie posiadaja  ''.... A  tymczasem alarm  wyje  Ci  nad  glowa.... Pozniej byc moze ktos oddzwoni i powie Ci,  ze to TWOJ PROBLEM a nie ich... i rob co chcesz. Nie mowiac juz o tym ze pomimo odwolania alarmu beda przysylac Ci ochroniarzy co chwile... (bo przeciez ciagle wyje).... 

porazka..

----------


## ecripi

zdecydowanie ODRADZAM FIRME SOLID SECURITY
 Jest tam wyjatkowy brak organizacji i kompetencji. Jesli masz jakakolwiek awarię - nie ma sie do kogo zwrocic. Pani przy telefonie przelaczy Cie 10 razy zanim ktokolwiek odpowie na Twoje pytanie dotyczace awarii. Przy czym kazdy po kolei  stwierdzi ''  ze on/ona sie tym nie zajmuje  ''. Jesli prosisz o dzial techniczny czy menedzera (ktory jest nieosiagalny) czy jakis serwis  to prawdopodobnie uslyszysz ''ze dzialu technicznego nie posiadaja  ''.... A  tymczasem alarm  wyje  Ci  nad  glowa.... Pozniej byc moze ktos oddzwoni i powie Ci,  ze to TWOJ PROBLEM a nie ich... i rob co chcesz. Nie mowiac juz o tym ze pomimo odwolania alarmu beda przysylac Ci ochroniarzy co chwile... (bo przeciez ciagle wyje).... 

porazka..

----------


## helixwroclaw2005

Trochę czasu upłynęło od ostatniego wpisu ale muszę odnieść się do informacji *ecripi*.
Od jesieni 2009 korzystam z dwóch produktów firmy SOLID oddziału wrocławskiego. Monitoringu domu i samochodu. Pracownicy działają sprawnie i kompetentnie. Posiadam kilka bezpośrednich numerów do działów monitoringu domu we Wrocławiu i monitoringu pojazdów w Warszawie. Kontakt jest natychmiastowy. Ostatnio kilkukrotnie z mojej winy sam wzbudziłem alarm w samochodzie otwierając klapę bagażnika. Reakcja jest taka, że nie zdążam z tel. do operatora z informacją o wywołaniu alarmu bo już mój  telefon dzwoni. Nie ma limitu na głupotę właściciela  :smile: . Dodatkowa opcja bezruchu samochodu np.: w godz. 22-5 rano powoduje, że poruszanie się samochodu o 22 już jest monitowane przez operatora i po dokonaniu formalności typu nazwisko, imię, hasło i podanie godz. zakończenia jazdy, kontynuujemy jazdę. Stajemy w miejscu "stacjonarnego" parkowania i dzwonimy ponownie przechodząc procedurę. Wszystko to odbywa się sprawnie, o każdej porze dnia i nocy.

W przypadku monitoringu domu nie jest tak, że syrena wyje a kolejne ekipy przyjeżdżają. Wyje i owszem ale do pierwszego przyjazdu patrolu. Po dokonaniu przez nich czynności wynikających z umowy pozostaje tylko załączony alarm w postaci sygnału świetlnego, który zostaje wyłączony przez właściciela domu.

*W związku z powyższym ZDECYDOWANIE POLECAM USŁUGI FIRMY SOLID !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## praktik

Witam,
Widzę, że tematyka solid security to tutaj jest powszechna. Chętnie się wypowiem o tej firmie jako były jej pracownik (3 lata w dziale technicznym i rok w serwisie). Niestety ludzie madrzeja dopiero po fakcie i staja sie niewolnikami tych przekletych alarmow z chin. A pozniej serwisant jak juz przyjedzie to wie jak szybko zalatwic temat chodz generalnie pracuja tam ludzie ktorzy juz nie maja wielkiego pojecia. Dla nich liczy sie mala prowizja za akumulator i tyle. Jak zalozysz matrixa to oczywiscie rozladuje akumulator do zero i ciezko go podniesc, ale jak jest w miare nowy to sie naladuje ( szybciej prostownikiem). Przy tym chinskim badziewku lepiej nauczyc sie otwierac obudowe i go odlaczac. Nie warto zakladac alarmow w firmie solid a i monitoring jest coraz gorszy. Jezeli chodzi o wojewodztwo mazowieckie polecam firmy niezalezne, ktore zakladaja o niebo lepszy sprzet np. www.bravus.pl

----------


## Sol_Sec

> zdecydowanie ODRADZAM FIRME SOLID SECURITY
> Jest tam wyjatkowy brak organizacji i kompetencji. Jesli masz jakakolwiek awarię - nie ma sie do kogo zwrocic. Pani przy telefonie przelaczy Cie 10 razy zanim ktokolwiek odpowie na Twoje pytanie dotyczace awarii. Przy czym kazdy po kolei stwierdzi '' ze on/ona sie tym nie zajmuje ''. Jesli prosisz o dzial techniczny czy menedzera (ktory jest nieosiagalny) czy jakis serwis to prawdopodobnie uslyszysz ''ze dzialu technicznego nie posiadaja ''.... A tymczasem alarm wyje Ci nad glowa.... Pozniej byc moze ktos oddzwoni i powie Ci, ze to TWOJ PROBLEM a nie ich... i rob co chcesz. Nie mowiac juz o tym ze pomimo odwolania alarmu beda przysylac Ci ochroniarzy co chwile... (bo przeciez ciagle wyje).... 
> 
> porazka..


 
jak mnie takie wypowiedzi śmieszą!! założe sie że ten użytkownik nigdy w życiu nie miał odczynienia z Solidem , a jak mi się wydaję jest pracownikiem konkurencji która oczernia firmę... dziwne że raptem jak tylko wszedł na str muratordom.pl zaczął od oczernienia Solid Security... co prawda wypowiedz z przed 2 lat ale aż gul skacze jak sie takie coś czyta. 

REKLAMA - albo zmiana na profil płatny, albo blokada.

----------


## dendrytus

> jak mnie takie wypowiedzi śmieszą!! założe sie że ten użytkownik nigdy w życiu nie miał odczynienia z Solidem , a jak mi się wydaję jest pracownikiem konkurencji która oczernia firmę... dziwne że raptem jak tylko wszedł na str muratordom.pl zaczął od oczernienia Solid Security... co prawda wypowiedz z przed 2 lat ale aż gul skacze jak sie takie coś czyta.


Nie no przecież wszyscy wiedzą że solid to najlepsza z najlepszych firm ochroniarskich, a jej pracownicy to prawdziwa elita.
Gratuluje zapędów archeologicznych.

----------


## Maanniutek

> jak mnie takie wypowiedzi śmieszą!! założe sie że ten użytkownik nigdy w życiu nie miał odczynienia z Solidem , a jak mi się wydaję jest pracownikiem konkurencji która oczernia firmę... dziwne że raptem jak tylko wszedł na str muratordom.pl zaczął od oczernienia Solid Security... co prawda wypowiedz z przed 2 lat ale aż gul skacze jak sie takie coś czyta. 
> 
> REKLAMA - albo zmiana na profil płatny, albo blokada.



Powiem tak Kolego pracujesz w firmie w jakiej pracujesz i powinieneś dobrze wiedzieć co się tam dzieje, jeśli nie wiesz tzn ze za krótko pracujesz.
Oczywiście nie będziesz oczerniał własnej firmy bo masz przyciągać klientów a nie odpychać. Powiem CI tylko tyle że kiedyś pracowałem w tej firmie i znam ją od podszewki do tej pory mam kontakt z wieloma pracownikami i wiem co na bierząco się tam dzieje. Mnie nie oszukasz  :wink:  Oczywiście nie twierdze że to twoja wina bo tak nie jest, to są obowiązki jakie masz jako pracownik. Ale spokojnie za jakiś czas dojdziesz do odpowiednich wniosków.  :wink:

----------


## Kazikowy

> 60zł robocizna


hehe  :smile:  6 dych za odpięcie dwóch kabli... chyba otworzę działalność - wymiana akumulatorów w centralach 2 aku dziennie i wystarczy  :big grin:

----------


## teletechnet

Prawda jest taka, że zwykle klient wybiera cenę, bo na reszcie się nie zna. SOLID jest tani, więc centrala jest marna, akumulator z promocji, itd. Jeśli klient wybrałby instalatora któremu zależy na świętym spokoju, to zapłaci więcej ale nie będzie musiał się żalić na forach. Akumulator się nie zepsuje bo będzie miał napis np. CSB a nie ZEUS, centrala będzie miała napis SATEL a nie MATRIX itd. Klient zapomni jak wygląda jego serwisant bo zobaczą się najwcześniej po 5latach. Ale myślę że i SOLID można poprosić o zamontowanie czegoś porządnego, bo co tanie to drogie.

----------


## dendrytus

> Ale myślę że i SOLID można poprosić o zamontowanie czegoś porządnego, bo co tanie to drogie.


Owszem można i dowiesz się wtedy, że można zaprogramować Integrę64 z palca. Co prawda dostaniesz jeszcze odręcznie napisaną kartkę co oznacz linia L1 czy L6 i co jest do niej podłączone.
Trzeba też uczciwie powiedzieć, że firmy ochroniarskie i tak lepiej robią alarmy niż 90% elektryków, którzy np. nie bawią się nawet w linie EOL. O 2EOL czy  3EOL nie wspominam, bo ich to po prostu przerasta.

----------


## Maanniutek

solid montuje to czego jest dystrybutorem firma NSS czyli firma solidu  :smile:  prosic o lepsze rzeczy możesz dostaniesz wyższą cene a sprzęt ten sam bo się nie znasz to samo z akumulatorem  :smile:

----------


## Jacek Bu

Hej
z ostatniej chwili . Wymiana akumulatora-dużego  przez Solid to kwota 360 zł za akumulator i 60 za usługę ( 5 min+dojazd) . Koszt akumulatora w sklepach internetowych ok 90 zł. Ponoć w 2016 r usługa ma wzrosnąć do 120 zł

----------


## dendrytus

> 360 zł za akumulator


Ale jakiej firmy był ten akumulator?

Równie dobrze mógłbyś napisać, że mercedes za swój samochód osobowy żąda 700 000 tys zł., a na Allegro samochód osobowy, oczywiście nie mercedesa, możesz kupić za 50 tys.

Tylko bez durnych bajek o tym, że akumulatory różnią się napisem producenta.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Hej
> z ostatniej chwili . Wymiana akumulatora-dużego  przez Solid to kwota 360 zł za akumulator i 60 za usługę ( 5 min+dojazd)


Abstrahując od ceny samego akumulatora, nie wysłałbym pracownika za 60 zł do klienta, chyba że to system który sami założyliśmy. Pomimo że to tylko minuta roboty, to oderwanie go od innej, zwykle ważniejszej pracy to już spokojnie godzina. 60 zł za godzinę legalnie zatrudnionego dobrego pracownika w tym kraju to zaledwie na koszty, tym bardziej wliczając w to paliwo i eksploatację samochodu. Także nie czepiałbym się tych 60-ciu złotych  :smile:

----------

